# Coupon codes for Very Baby sellers?



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

I would like to buy a few Very Baby AIOs and was wondering if anyone had any coupon codes for any of the Very Baby WAHMs?


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

I think cottontailbaby sells VB - I remember buying a VBSN from her. I don't think she makes them, though, just stocks them from another mama??. She has a coupon code for 5% off. I think it is MDC5. You can look through THIS for a WAHM and they often give their MDC codes.


----------

